# Neuwertiges: LG Optimus Pad (3D Camera-UTMS-WLAN-32GB) Schwarz



## autoanswer7 (15. September 2011)

Hallo

*LG Optimus Pad*.
Da mir Solch ein Tablet nicht liegt.
Es hat keine Kratzer/Dellen/Risse oder sonstiges.
Es ist Branding und Sim-, Netlock Frei


Lieferumfang:
OVP
BDA
Ladekabel
USB Kabel
HDMI kabel
MicroUSB auf USB Kabel
Kopie der Rechnung Zwecks Garantie beim Hersteller

Neupreis ist bei Geizkragen.de ca. 699€ Link (UVP: 899€ Hersteller)

Mein Preis sind Faire 580€ incl. versicherten Versand (Paypal Preis: ca. 592€ incl. Versicherten Versand)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bazahlungsarten:*


    PayPal (wenn Käufer die Gebühren Übernimmt "Berechnung 1,9% +0,35€")
    Überweisung
    Bar bei Abholung



Bilder der Geräte gibt es nur auf Anfrage und via E-Mail bei Ernstem Interesse


Klausel: Ich Verkaufe hier als Privatperson und somit schließe ich jede Gewährleistung aus. Diese sind nur gegenüber des herstellers Geltend zu machen


----------

